# Need Thoughts on this product



## iWoodPen (Mar 24, 2016)

I broke down and bought a setup for my pen blank making excursion.

I bought a Snap On compressor- I am comfortable with Snap on, so I'm good there-

But I bought this pressure pot- I know I'll need to do some mods, but has anyone used one of these? I like the fact it is on wheels, seems like a really good quality-

Anyone have experience with this brand? I opted for the 5 gal..


http://www.amazon.com/California-Air-Tools-365B-5-Gallon/dp/B008FQEC6Y


----------



## Edward Cypher (Mar 24, 2016)

WOW looks like you bought some nice stuff!!  For an excursion you jumped in with both feet.  Good luck.  Love to see the blanks when you make them.


----------



## iWoodPen (Mar 24, 2016)

Ha!! I tend to go overboard. I'm curious.. I know for alumilite you should really use pressure. I'm starting with casting craft. Anyone know how long I leave that in the pressure to cure? Alumilite I think, is about a half to one hour.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Mar 24, 2016)

Depends on humidity, amount of Mek added and what you are doing.  If you are just doing Similar 41, crafting craft or other similar PR's you do not need a pressure pot.  If you are doing worthless wood with PR then you need the pressure pot.  I personally leave it overnight but that is just me.  I'm sure you could pull it out sooner but not near as soon as Alumilite.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 25, 2016)

I've pulled polyester resin (PR) out in as few as six hours. Some experienced people say that leaving it under pressure for 12 - 24 hours or more makes for a better product. The surface of the PR  will still be tacky, I leave it in the sunlight for a couple of hours and that usually fixes the tackiness.


----------



## iWoodPen (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm thinking I might just grab some alumilite. Seems like I can achieve a lot more, much faster.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Mar 25, 2016)

iWoodPen said:


> I'm thinking I might just grab some alumilite. Seems like I can achieve a lot more, much faster.




I would say it is more expensive but that does not seem to be a problem after eyeing the other two things you bought.  Just remember there is a learning curve some think it is steep others catch on fast.  I am still learning but there are some great casters here and all are helpful.


----------



## iWoodPen (Mar 25, 2016)

Thank you guys very much. I'll tell you, everyone here has been just outstanding. Great group of folks!

Does anyone make their own watch part pens? I bought some braided hose from amazon. Now I bought 3/4 inch. It seems way too big. Also, the braid is pressed. I'm looking for braided hose that is more rounded. I'm not sure how the heck I would round this stuff out. It's pretty stiff. Does anyone have any or know the best types to get?


----------



## Edward Cypher (Mar 25, 2016)

A lot of people buy from this site.  http://www.sollercomposites.com,carbon fiber,carbon fiber sleeve,Kevlar sleeve, fiberglass sleeves,carbon fiber fabric,epoxy,west system epoxy,nitrile,gloves,nitrile gloves,aramid,fiberglass,kevlar,tape,biaxial tape, biaxial sleeve  Usually the .5 is perfect.  I have bought the carbon fiber fiberglass biaxial sleeves.  They work fine.


----------



## Eric1075 (Mar 25, 2016)

Something to be aware of is Alumilite is odorless. Casting Craft has an odor that is not something you should be breathing. Use it in a well ventilated area- better yet, outside. I recall seeing a post that recommended using a vibrating plate with PR to help get air bubbles out of the resin. Good luck!


----------



## iWoodPen (Mar 26, 2016)

Eric1075 said:


> Something to be aware of is Alumilite is odorless. Casting Craft has an odor that is not something you should be breathing. Use it in a well ventilated area- better yet, outside. I recall seeing a post that recommended using a vibrating plate with PR to help get air bubbles out of the resin. Good luck!




It sure does. Dear Lord. That stuff is brutal. I went ahead and purchased some alumilite. It just made more sense. I'll use the rest of the casting craft for something, but together with the pressure pot and the new compressor, it made sense to buy the right product. But yeah. P. U. Bad.


----------



## dogcatcher (Mar 30, 2016)

Just because you cannot smell it, does not mean the fumes are safe.  Read the MSDS sheet for Alumilite.  



> Remove to fresh air.  If not breathing, give artificial respiration.  If breathing is difficult, give oxygen and continue to monitor.  Get immediate medical attention.


----------

